# raining and keeping them warm



## sunquick (Dec 11, 2014)

Hai..now at my palce always raining so the temp a little cooler from normal day.. i dont know what to do with my heggie.. they sleep all day..and not eat.. i dont know how to keep they warm.. i notice my female heggie put napkin (that i put in her cage) in her igloo while she sleep....this is my first time having hedgehog


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Hedgehogs need to be kept warm. Or they will get sick or hibernate and can die. 
The cage should be around 73-76 degrees F, (about 22-25 Celsius).

Most people use a CHE bulb and a thermostat. You can use a space heater to keep the room warm enough.

I found this all very confusing the first time I got a hedgehog too. Here is the link I found the most useful:
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/113-heating/4048-heating-your-hedgehog-s-cage-simplified.html


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't worry--- they're supposed to sleep all day!  That book should def help you.


----------

